# Curing with a dehumidifier?



## SMoKING Blees (Jan 27, 2009)

_Would this be an effective medthod for curring? if i was useing a powerful dehumidifier on a low setting when the buds are hanging?:holysheep: _


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> _Would this be an effective medthod for curring?_


 
No.

But it would speed your drying time, but fast drying will leave too much chlorophyll behind and make your smoke harsher.

eace:


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 27, 2009)

The longer the dry the better the taste.Like hippy said breakdown the chlorophyll. What i do use is silica packs from shoe boxes it helps pull the moisture out.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 27, 2009)

i've read that curing is best between 65-75F (18-24C) and humidity between 45-55%.  If the temp is lower than 65F it will slow the drying and humidity may climb quickly. Higher than 75F it may dry too fast (see above comments) and lower your humidity leaving your hard earned buds harsh.  Above 80% humidity will extend your drying time and leave you succeptable to molds. 

So in answer to your question, a humidifier or DE-humidifier would help you to control the humidity of your drying area, depending on your local conditions.

Hope that helps...enjoy your buds!!


----------



## leafminer (Jan 27, 2009)

We're changing two things with curing: we're removing moisture, yes, but we're also changing the chemical composition. While the buds are still moist you get fermentation going on, which breaks complex starches down into simple sugars such as fructose, and that's why the properly cured bud tastes sweeter. More importantly the ratios of the different psychoactive chemicals are also changing, there must be thousands of reactions going on.


----------

